# Where/ when would you get PRK surgery during a SOF pipeline, in particular the pipelines that include combat diver training (SARC, SEAL etc.)



## Njonti (Mar 3, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm hoping to become a special operations medic (particularly one with diving capabilities) after I graduate college in a year and a half and enlist (hopefully a SARC), and would have almost perfect vision if it weren't for Astigmatism. 

If I were to pass all the rigorous physical and mental requirements to attend BRC after A school, and I was reccomended to get PRK corrective surgery at some point, when would this occur in my training? 

I'm assuming you'd need it before the combat diver course, as you can't wear glasses under a mask (one would think), and assuming no prescription mask lenses. Or, would I be disqualified entirely from the program until receiving surgery during my time as a regular corpsman? Thank you for your help!


----------



## Njonti (Mar 3, 2018)

Nevermind I figure I could get PRK before enlisting, no need to reply and a mod can delete this post (I'm not sure how to myself).


----------



## CDG (Mar 3, 2018)

You can go out of pocket to get it before enlisting, but understand this may put you in a position of needing a waiver.  The military has gone back and forth on eye surgeries.  You can also join, and then try and get it.  I knew guys in the Navy who were able to get PRK/LASIK/whatever was accepted at the time before starting BUD/S.  They got the surgery, rehabbed out in Coronado, and then classed up when the recovery period had passed.


----------



## DC (Mar 3, 2018)

Mentored a kid with same situation. He LASIK 6 months prior. Left 2 weeks ago on a SO contract. Just get someone in the know to help you. There are some hoops that require mandatory sign offs. Good Luck


----------



## Njonti (Mar 3, 2018)

Got it thank you!


----------



## TimoteoDunkin (Mar 6, 2018)

To add, I underwent PRK in 2016 by the Airforce. I was instructed to wear UV proof shades for a year and no field training for a month. What came with the procedure, 5 days of playing a bat in a cave followed by random tearing and/or wearing shades inside places where the sun would hit. Experience will vary thought I'd share my piece. In sharing what I went through, like others I'd recommend to receive the surgery before and follow the instructions or once in the military wait for low tempo to get it.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 6, 2018)

Just go in, do it as is, and you'll get it for free while you're in.


----------



## TYW27 (Jan 13, 2020)

From the looks of it I may still be eligible for SOF with my LASIK surgery is this correct?


----------

